# Led + Camera = Compass ( home experiment ) DISCOVERY



## tesla2 (Dec 10, 2012)

My name is Maciej I not represent any company 
I'm not spammer - 

I wait for Canon company ( I need support engineer and tool ) I started in October 

first 24 h test ( 6 oclock ,12:00 ,18:00, 24o)

first I made Earth's speed around sun 30 km/s ( 2.5 miles / sec ) = 30 000 000 mm /s 

led move with Earth but light signal that "WAS SENT ! WAS ! " Not move with Earth around Sun 

( light has zero mass or small mass )

Luminous Intensity is different when You make picture 30 km/s 
compare to 220 km/s - Earth and Sun around galactica center 

( the same led - the same energy but not the same distance in the same time )

dark filtre is very important 


I would like to start cooperate with Canon ( my first picture I made Nikon 5000  but I'm open for better 
test with Canon  

On page I also show link to up sky automotive light system ( patent link ) 

( I also want to test my own new laser 
system - we will be able use up sky signal in day ) 

all info about my discovery ( and why I call it discovery ) 

http://tesla2.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2012)

Its not clear why you are posting this, or what you want Canon to do. 

Its clear that you are a innovative thinker, and thats good, you refer to patents, but give no patent numbers. 
Lasers have been used to determine aircraft speeds since the 1980's, for example, but its much less expensive and more accurate now to use GPS. How would your method work better and cost less than a GPS Unit, which not only gives speed, but position, direction, and altitude for a very low cost.


----------



## tesla2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sir laser was use many years before
but if You like learn please please read below ( I call this discovery below explain You why ) 

Why my GPS is cheaper ( I no need Nasa and GPS satelittes ) !!! My camera not cooporate with outside objecsts (how much cheaper I dont know) When You measure Earth Velocity 
You always will be sure Your position ( the same vector but not the same position = different brightness special and only one ) Traditional GPS not work underground my without problem Underground You can measure Earth Velocity and Your own angle to velocity ) 

Why I want contact with canon or nikon ?
( they not have submit idea on web so I try forum !) 

this what I done = new algoritms for measure where is Target ,
power of light - 
I explain new mistake reason any instruments ( not only optica ) 

please read below and learn if You like know what I done and why I done ?

all books have below words ( main rules for physics ) ( below stars book's word after stars my own ) 

*********************************************************************************
" Galileo postulated his relativity hypothesis:

any two observers moving at constant speed and direction with respect to one another will obtain the same results for all mechanical experiments

(it is understood that the apparatuses they use for these experiments move with them).

In pursuing these ideas Galileo used the scientific method (Sec. 1.2.1): he derived consequences of this hypothesis and determined whether they agree with the predictions.

This idea has a very important consequence: velocity is not absolute. This means that velocity can only be measured in reference to some object(s), and that the result of this measurment changes if we decide to measure the velocity with respect to a diferent refernce point(s). Imagine an observer traveling inside a windowless spaceship moving away from the sun at constant velocity. Galileo asserted that there are no mechanical experiments that can be made inside the rocket that will tell the occupants that the rocket is moving . The question ``are we moving'' has no meaning unless we specify a reference frame (``are we moving with respect to that star'' is meaningful). This fact, formulated in the 1600's remains very true today and is one of the cornerstones of Einstein's theories of relativity."
**************************************************
MAROSZ DISCOVERY my words 

please read what I done on my blog 

http://tesla2.blogspot.com/

after this please read below and think where is true !!! 

EARTH = SPACESHIP 
We always travel in Universe 220 km/s ! and 30 km/s 
Our rocket is very big and heavy has windows - we can see stars - We have a lot of space inside this is reason why we not feel like in ROCKET 

What is Our velocity in Universe ?

" My train move or my station move? " 
Can we use only outside stars ? 

We move or stars move ?

MAROSZ IDEA : We can create small but own star
( One laser beam can be Internal star ? Why not , we knew power of light , main direction of light and move, Luminous Intensity ) 

GALILEO , EINSTEIN , MACH , NEWTON - IMPOSSIBLE !!!!

MAROSZ - I done this 08/09 of October 2012 ( everyone can repeat !!!) it is EASY


----------

